# Devo sfogarmi!



## dimmidinò (24 Settembre 2013)

non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!

la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto! 

(ecco ora mi ha telefonato e devo calmarmi...)

partendo dal presupposto che lui non lavora in questa città e che torna un giorno e mezzo alla settimana, vi spiego il resto.

io ho cercato l'appartamento, io ho visto e scelto l'appartamento (lui non ha nemmeno voluto vederlo.. ok, è nello stesso palazzo di dove abito ora e l'appartamento è simile.. va bene, gliela passo)

io ho dovuto provvedere all'allacciamento varie utenze, nemmeno fossi la segretaria della coppia. gli ho chiesto, per favore occupati tu dell'allacciamento dell'acqua che tanto si fa al telefono.. ha chiamato e non ha capito nulla di quello che gli hanno detto. tanto che oggi ho chiamato io ed ho fissato l'appuntamento per allacciare l'acqua. il giorno in cui arriveranno i tecnici io sarò a lavoro.. non potrò prendere più permessi perchè ne prendo già due per andare all'ufficio del gas e per andare a comprare tutto quello che mi serve per il nuovo appartamento. così gli ho chiesto se per cortesia può prendersi lui mezza giornata e stare in casa il giorno che arrivano ad allacciarci l'acqua. e invece no. lui ci manda il padre. dice che suo padre starà in casa mia per attendere che arrivino quelli che allacciano l'acqua. 
ora gliel'ho spiegato al telefono, e mi ha detto che non devo interpretare questo suo comportarsi come un disinteresse. e sapete perchè? perchè lui ha versato la sua parte della caparra. "e sono i soldi quelli che contano". come se io non la versassi la mia cazzo di caparra. e in più me ne vado in giro ad allacciare acqua, gas, luce. ma che cosa devo fare? cosa ho fatto di male? ma è così la convivenza? già dobbiamo vederci poco, già ho paura di come andrà. in più lui si rifiuta di fare qualsiasi cosa, anche la più banale.

oggi, per dirvi, dovevo andare a ritirare delle carte che mi servivano per fare l'allacciamento del gas. il posto dove dovevo andare era distante dal mio ufficio, avrei dovuto andarci in bici. lui invece era in macchina e ci poteva andare.. ok perdeva questa oretta.. ma poteva andarci. e invece no, non ci è andato perchè oggi è il suo ultimo giorno di ferie e voleva uscire tutta la sera con i suoi amici. e alle 5 del pomeriggio non poteva andare a prendere due schifosissime carte! (che peraltro poi alla fine non erano nemmeno pronte e non ci sono andata nemmeno io, ma lui non me lo ha nemmeno chiesto).

a lui non frega nulla che l'appartamento sia pronto per la settimana prossima. tanto lui ci vive solo 1 giorno e mezzo, e quando vuole ha i suoi vicini. IO PER LUI SONO SOLO LA SUA COINQUILINA,

scusate se ho scritto male. sto piangendo e non mi va di rileggere


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...



Vacci a stare tu, nell'appartamento nuovo, e che si attacchino lui e la sua caparra.
La vita di coppia la costruirà con le sue banconote e se la godrà con loro.
Pensa che figata: può arrotolarsele sull'uccello per godere di più quando si masturba! 
Questo è amore vero!!!


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

Se le premesse sono queste, da parte di entrambi, la convivenza durera' ben poco. Se ti sembrano difficolta' insormontabili tre allacci. Non oso pensarti con figli e problemi. Sugli uomini bisogna contare ben poco per le cose pratiche.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

A me sembra che tu vedresti una prova d'amore e di entusiasmo verso la convivenza nel suo partecipare agli aspetti pratici.
Ma se lui ha poco tempo a disposizione lì dove abiterete e la maggior parte del tempo è altrove perché dovrebbe sobbarcarsi questi aspetti pratici?
Infatti lui, a suo modo, ti ha rassicurata dicendoti che l'impegno l'ha dimostrato impegnandoci dei soldi.
Però da questa difficoltà di comunicazione io vedo poco entusiasmo in entrambi verso l'altro e un maggior desiderio di ricevere rassicurazioni.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se le premesse sono queste, da parte di entrambi, la convivenza durera' ben poco. Se ti sembrano difficolta' insormontabili tre allacci. Non oso pensarti con figli e problemi. *Sugli uomini bisogna contare ben poco per le cose pratiche*.


Ma per favore!
E' su quest'uomo in particolare che non si può contare, nè per le cose pratiche nè per sentirsi comprese e per comunicare sul piano emotivo.
Dimmidinò, c'è di meglio in giro, fidati.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma per favore!
> E' su quest'uomo in particolare che non si può contare, nè per le cose pratiche nè per sentirsi comprese e per comunicare sul piano emotivo.
> Dimmidinò, c'è di meglio in giro, fidati.


Solo perche' non si occupa degli allacci?

 ho cambiato varie case ricordo di essermene sempre occupata. Come mi sono occupata quasi sempre io  di casa e figli quando mio marito lavorava lontano. Sono altri i fattori che determinano se pupi contare o no su un uomo.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solo perche' non si occupa degli allacci?
> 
> ho cambiato varie case ricordo di essermene sempre occupata. Come mi sono occupata quasi sempre io di casa e figli quando mio marito lavorava lontano. Sono altri i fattori che determinano se pupi contare o no su un uomo.


Dipende da quello che cerchi.
Io, ad uno che non si accorgesse che sono in crisi perchè non lo percepisco entusiasta e partecipe alla costruzione di un progetto comune importante come una casa dove vivere insieme, e che minimizzasse o mi opponesse come prova della sua partecipazione il fatto di essersi esposto economicamente, tirerei una testata in fronte. Se cerco un compagno mi aspetto accoglienza per i miei stati d'animo e anche per le mie paure, sennò mi cerco un commercialista.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che cerchi.
> Io, ad uno che non si accorgesse che sono in crisi perchè non lo percepisco entusiasta e partecipe alla costruzione di un progetto comune importante come una casa dove vivere insieme, e che minimizzasse o mi opponesse come prova della sua partecipazione il fatto di essersi esposto economicamente, tirerei una testata in fronte. Se cerco un compagno mi aspetto accoglienza per i miei stati d'animo e anche per le mie paure, sennò mi cerco un commercialista.


Eh ma il nodo è questo: al fare le incombenze pratiche i due attribuiscono un valore diverso.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma il nodo è questo: al fare le incombenze pratiche i due attribuiscono un valore diverso.


Vero, però se lei è qui a piangere forse il problema non sono le incombenze pratiche di per sè, quanto il fatto che la differenza di vedute sia stata liquidata in quattro e quattr'otto senza nessun tentativo di comprendere, da parte di lui, che una differenza c'è e che varrebbe la pena di parlarne e di confrontarsi.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che cerchi.
> Io, ad uno che non si accorgesse che sono in crisi perchè non lo percepisco entusiasta e partecipe alla costruzione di un progetto comune importante come una casa dove vivere insieme, e che minimizzasse o mi opponesse come prova della sua partecipazione il fatto di essersi esposto economicamente, tirerei una testata in fronte. *Se cerco un compagno mi aspetto accoglienza per i miei stati d'animo e anche per le mie paure*, sennò mi cerco un commercialista.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vero, però se lei è qui a piangere forse il problema non sono le incombenze pratiche di per sè, quanto il fatto che la differenza di vedute sia stata liquidata in quattro e quattr'otto senza nessun tentativo di comprendere, da parte di lui, che una differenza c'è e che varrebbe la pena di parlarne e di confrontarsi.


Però se lei gli dice: "potevi anche andarci tu e perdere tu un'ora!" Invece di chiedere "ma non hai voglia di vivere con me? Mi sembra che ci tenga solo io!" magari lui non capisce.


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se lei gli dice: "potevi anche andarci tu e perdere tu un'ora!" Invece di chiedere "ma non hai voglia di vivere con me? Mi sembra che ci tenga solo io!" *magari lui non capisce*.


Molto probabile 
Ma vedrai che si parleranno e si capiranno, ne sono sicura.
Per quanto forse non ci voglia un'aquila ad ipotizzare che di fronte all'inizio di un progetto di vita insieme si possa anche essere un minimo cagati sotto, eh 
Di sicuro anch'io di fronte al riferimento ai soldi sarei rimasta pietrificata :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vero, però se lei è qui a piangere forse il problema non sono le incombenze pratiche di per sè, quanto il fatto che la differenza di vedute sia stata liquidata in quattro e quattr'otto senza nessun tentativo di comprendere, da parte di lui, che una differenza c'è e che varrebbe la pena di parlarne e di confrontarsi.


Sono d'accordo. A prescindere dal valore diverso che si può attribuire alle incombenze pratiche, se mi vedi in tilt e ti chiedo una mano, e tu reagisci senza comunicarmi la minima empatia e senza darmi alcun aiuto, io istintivamente metto in discussione non tanto il significato che dai alla convivenza, ma il tipo di rapporto che intendi costruire con me.

Per quanto certe cose pratiche sembrino lontane dall'amore, spesso è lì che ci si confronta, è quello, bene o male, il terreno sul quale si gioca tanto del rapporto. E non sottovaluterei questi problemi.

Ma nemmeno getterei tutto alle ortiche. Se c'è una crisi, un'incomprensione, io tenterei di tutto per ritrovarsi e riallacciare la comunicazione. Non tutto fila sempre liscio fin da subito. Qualche difficoltà può essere utile per vedere come ve la cavate, per conoscervi meglio e capire come superare insieme certo ostacoli... no?


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


intanto calmati e bevici su



mi pare che le cose non siano cambiate da quando ci raccontasti la tua storia.

ora 6 in ballo e dovrai ballare.   però la musica prima o poi finisce,per cui saprai presto se vale la pena continuare sta convivenza


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


hey ciao, non piangere dai!!  
provate a parlarne di persona, senza attaccarlo,so che potrebbe esser difficile! Ma spesso non quello che è chiaro a noi,è chiaro dall'altra parte, spesso ci vuole molta pazienza. Magari a casa sua è la sua mamma ad occuparsi di questi aspetti e per lui quindi è automatico... 

Ad esempio io per ora la mattina dormo di piu... E il mio ragazzo sembra farlo apposta ma vuole tramite vari impegni che io per lui ci sia presto... E alla fin fine sai che scopro dopo essermici arrabbiata più volte??che lui c'è rimasto male perché per il mio ex a volte mi sono alzata anche alle 3 di notte, e invece lui credeva che non gli davo la giusta importanza ai suoi impegni... Non quanto l'altro... Vedi se mi fossi arrabbiata subito e non mi fossi messa nei panni dell'altro mica lui me lo avrebbe detto...ma tutt'ora non me lo ha detto chiaro e tondo l'ho dovuto capire io... 

Non piangere sicuramente è solo una incomprensione


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...



Non devi fare niente che non ti senti...se per te è pesante occuparti di queste cose , sapendo concapevolmente 
ceh lui non se ne interessa, vorrà dire che andrete a convivere il mese prossimo o l'anno prossimo...
tanto per capire se a lui non cambia niente perchè dovrebbe cambiare per te ?

si la convivenza è  questo anzi sempre peggio ...

non hai fatto niente di male...nessuno sa a cosa va incontro quando decide 
di dare una svolta a qualcosa...




Ti domando solo:
dei due chi era il più scaldato per la convivenza?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


Io temo in realtà che tu ti sia semplicemente accaparrata alla lotteria un uomo del tutto incapace nelle cose pratiche e bada bene che se è così non sperare minimamente che cambi nel tempo perché chi è Sdatto lo resta forever. Detto questo prendilo come un suo difetto (sai quella cosa pregi e difetti che ognuno di noi ha ) se ritieni che questo suo difetto, che lo porta anche ad esser empatico se vuoi, e' per te insormontabile parlagli chiaro e fagli intravedere la possibilità di interrompere una convivenza prima di iniziarla .... Ciao e in bocca al lupo


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

boh, secondo me può essere seccante occuparsi di 'ste menate, tuttavia non mi sembra ci sia da piangere
l'appartamento lo aveva visto in copia, ha mandato il padre a sostituirlo ad aspettare il tecnico dell'acquedotto...
anzi, potresti approfittare anche tu della disponibilità del padre e spedirlo a concludere le pratiche
rilassati, niente di grave:smile:


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Mi ricorda il mio ex: della serie... ARMIAMOCI E PARTITE...! 
Io proverei a parlargli... ma il fatto che lui ti abbia detto che la sua parte mettendoci i soldi l'ha fatta... mi farebbe riflettere..
Quanti anni avete? Magari è solo un bambolotto un pò viziatello (vedi il padre che va per lui ad allacciare l'acqua..) e non è ancora entrato nell'ottica delle responsabilità dovute ad una convivenza...
All'inizio cmq è dura... io non conosco nessuno che mi abbia detto "ahhhh quando siamo andati a convivere... è stato tutto rose e fiori! nella maggior parte dei casi all'inizio sentivo più... la/lo strozzerei!!!! " 
Conciliare due persone, due mondi, abitudini, bisogni..diversi non è automatico
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


Perdonami se rispondo soltanto per lettura del post sopra, aggiungi anche: schiaccia il dentifricio dall'alto e non lo sopporto, scoreggia in continuazione, russa, non toglie nemmeno il piatto dal tavolo, lascia i calzini e le mutande ovunque ....... 

Capisco comunque il tuo disagio e ne capisco le motivazioni, ma sopra stai parlando di situazioni che stanno all'ordine del giorno e che si risolvono soltanto o nel chiarirsi inizialmente o prendendo di petto e in maniera vigorosa, dopo.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vacci a stare tu, nell'appartamento nuovo, e che si attacchino lui e la sua caparra.
> La vita di coppia la costruirà con le sue banconote e se la godrà con loro.
> Pensa che figata: può arrotolarsele sull'uccello per godere di più quando si masturba!
> Questo è amore vero!!!
> ...


STANDING OVATION


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:
se non ho capito male, dovete andare a convivere in questo appartamento, per cui mi sa che inizia già male.
credo, da quanto ho letto, che è un grande egoista.
hai tutta la mia comprensione e il mio stupore per la scelta


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se le premesse sono queste, da parte di entrambi, la convivenza durera' ben poco. Se ti sembrano difficolta' insormontabili tre allacci. Non oso pensarti con figli e problemi.* Sugli uomini bisogna contare ben poco per le cose pratiche.*


*


*forse è il caso di non generalizzare, non credi?


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami se rispondo soltanto per lettura del post sopra, aggiungi anche:* schiaccia il dentifricio dall'alto e non lo sopporto, scoreggia in continuazione, russa, non toglie nemmeno il piatto dal tavolo, lascia i calzini e le mutande ovunque ....... *
> 
> Capisco comunque il tuo disagio e ne capisco le motivazioni, ma sopra stai parlando di situazioni che stanno all'ordine del giorno e che si risolvono soltanto o nel chiarirsi inizialmente o prendendo di petto e in maniera vigorosa, dopo.



ma è presto
ancora non convivono


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...



te lo sei scelto te e, a casa mia, "chi è causa dei propri mali pianga se stesso"!

Sei ancora in tempo. O preferisci aspettare quando con la birra in mano seduto sul divano durante una inutile partita di calcio ti chiederà di non fare casino mentre gli stiri le camicie? (ed è una storia vera!)


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te lo sei scelto te e, a casa mia, "chi è causa dei propri mali pianga se stesso"!
> 
> Sei ancora in tempo. O preferisci aspettare quando con la birra in mano seduto sul divano durante una inutile partita di calcio ti chiederà di non fare casino mentre gli stiri le camicie? (ed è una storia vera!)



com'è possibile far casino stirando?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vacci a stare tu, nell'appartamento nuovo, e che si attacchino lui e la sua caparra.
> La vita di coppia la costruirà con le sue banconote e se la godrà con loro.
> Pensa che figata: può arrotolarsele sull'uccello per godere di più quando si masturba!
> Questo è amore vero!!!


sporcacciona. 

avresti dovuto mettere la faccina di vergogna per quello che hai scritto. 

certe cose non si possono leggere.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Dimmidinò inizi bene. AUGURI.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> com'è possibile far casino stirando?


OT/ tu sai chi continua a fare la gattamorta con ch tu sai... e lui l'ha chiamata CARA... GRRRRRR /OT


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT/ tu sai chi continua a fare la gattamorta con ch tu sai... e lui l'ha chiamata CARA... GRRRRRR /OT


Sbri sappi che ho decifrato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> com'è possibile far casino stirando?


gli dava fastidio il rumore del ferro quando emetteva vapore..... e non sto scherzando. Ma questo essere ha fatto anche di peggio... tanto che lei ha chiesto il divorzio 6 mesi dopo il matrimonio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Leggendo le variegate risposte Dimmidinò potrà ben vedere che ci sono diversi punti di vista e che c'è chi considera la scarsa partecipazione di lui indicativa di un futuro tragico e chi pensa che si tratti solo di chiarire chi si deve far carico delle rogne della quotidianeità.
Chiarisci con lui!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gli dava fastidio il rumore del ferro quando emetteva vapore..... e non sto scherzando. Ma questo essere ha fatto anche di peggio... tanto che lei ha chiesto il divorzio 6 mesi dopo il matrimonio. :mrgreen:


Bé se in quel momento il giocatore é sul dischetto del calcio di rigore, un po lo capisco...... 
L'ultima finale di champion del
milan, casa piena di amici, tutti sul divano e per terra e mio marito si é alzato per caricare la lavastoviglie, essendo che a lui del calcio non frega nulla. Al primo piatto mosso ti adsicuro che gli sguardi puntati addosso l'hanno convinto che non fosse una buona idea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé se in quel momento il giocatore é sul dischetto del calcio di rigore, un po lo capisco......
> L'ultima finale di champion del
> milan, casa piena di amici, tutti sul divano e per terra e mio marito si é alzato per caricare la lavastoviglie, essendo che a lui del calcio non frega nulla. Al primo piatto mosso ti adsicuro che gli sguardi puntati addosso l'hanno convinto che non fosse una buona idea


Io vi avrei lanciato le pentole .....


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

farfy, tifare Milan è nel tuo contratto di lavoro? 


Brunetta, ma come ti sei combinata: quasi non ti riconoscevo.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> com'è possibile far casino stirando?



hai la vaga idea di che casino fanno le vaporelle a rabbocco continuo?
Tanto che adesso neè uscita una silenzionsa qualcosa vorra mdire no!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> farfy, tifare Milan è nel tuo contratto di lavoro?
> 
> 
> Brunetta, ma come ti sei combinata: quasi non ti riconoscevo.


No. Qui ci sono più interisti e gobbi...
Tifo Milan da quando ero piccolissima


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> farfy, tifare Milan è nel tuo contratto di lavoro?
> 
> 
> Brunetta, ma come ti sei combinata: quasi non ti riconoscevo.


Se vuoi mi rigiro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Qui ci sono più interisti e gobbi...
> Tifo Milan da quando ero piccolissima



si può guarire. Il campionato di calcio è una tavanata galattica.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si può guarire. Il campionato di calcio è una tavanata galattica.


Bisogna volerlo....
Io invece adoro andare allo stadio quindi spero di non guarire


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Qui ci sono più interisti e gobbi...
> *Tifo Milan da quando ero piccolissima*


questo è un punto a tuo sfavore.

SALLO


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questo è un punto a tuo sfavore.
> 
> SALLO


Non che il fatto che tu sia gobbo giochi a favore tuo 
SALLO


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non che il fatto che tu sia gobbo giochi a favore tuo
> SALLO


il fatto stesso che nel milan giochi un essere di nome Mario Balotelli, mi farebbe cambiare squadra

SALLO :smile:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi mi rigiro.


nooooo. ti preferisco così, liscia e bruna.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il fatto stesso che nel milan giochi un essere di nome Mario Balotelli, mi farebbe cambiare squadra
> 
> SALLO :smile:


questa però la devi spiegare, lascia a dubbie interpretazioni.

dove cazzo sei stato tutto questo tempo? c'è da pagare l'abbonamento annuale al club.  Tutti in fuga in vista della scadenza, eh, furbetti?


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa però la devi spiegare, lascia a dubbie interpretazioni.
> 
> dove cazzo sei stato tutto questo tempo? c'è da pagare l'abbonamento annuale al club. Tutti in fuga in vista della scadenza, eh, furbetti?


sono stato preso dal lavoro, un periodo un po incasinato
per quanto riguarda l'abbonamento mandami l'iban, non ci sono problemi... :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *sono stato preso dal lavoro, *un periodo un po incasinato
> per quanto riguarda l'abbonamento mandami l'iban, non ci sono problemi... :smile:



Gas, e.. ti è piaciuto?


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gas, e.. ti è piaciuto?


non ha saputo, o meglio non sa più prendermi, per cui non mi è piaciuto affatto


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ha saputo, o meglio non sa più prendermi, per cui non mi è piaciuto affatto



Ecco. gira e rigira ne esce alla fine un dramma che qua dentro si discute..... 

Una volta presi, col tempo non piace più.. e si cerca altro, lavoro?


----------



## ipazia (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vacci a stare tu, nell'appartamento nuovo, e che si attacchino lui e la sua caparra.
> La vita di coppia la costruirà con le sue banconote e se la godrà con loro.
> Pensa che figata: può arrotolarsele sull'uccello per godere di più quando si masturba!
> Questo è amore vero!!!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:...questa la incornicio :mrgreen:



dimmidinò ha detto:


> io ho cercato l'appartamento, io ho visto e scelto l'appartamento (*lui non ha nemmeno voluto vederlo.*. ok, è nello stesso palazzo di dove abito ora e l'appartamento è simile.. va bene, gliela passo)
> 
> 
> ora gliel'ho spiegato al telefono, e mi ha detto che non devo interpretare questo suo comportarsi come un disinteresse. e sapete perchè? perchè lui ha versato la sua parte della caparra. *"e sono i soldi quelli che contano". *come se io non la versassi la mia cazzo di caparra. e in più me ne vado in giro ad allacciare acqua, gas, luce. ma che cosa devo fare? cosa ho fatto di male? ma è così la convivenza? già dobbiamo vederci poco, già ho paura di come andrà. *in più lui si rifiuta* di fare qualsiasi cosa, anche la più banale.


Per come la vedo io, chi ha più comodità, chi ha più tempo in quel momento, chi è più bravo, fa le cose. 
Ovviamente partendo dal presupposto che si è innanzitutto due persone che decidono di condividere uno spazio comune che ha bisogno di cure, e che il dare le cure necessarie porta entrambi a vivere meglio e porta entrambi ad avere il tempo per fare anche ciò che piace. 
E ovviamente partendo dal presupposto che entrambi siano in grado di prendersi cura di una casa, con tutti gli annessi e connessi. 

Quello che mi metterebbe in allarme sono le due frasi che ho evidenziato:
la prima perchè scegliere insieme una casa, è bello, è divertente, fa sognare, fa conoscere all'uno i gusti, le idee dell'altro. 
E trovare una persona che non condivide questo passaggio, e me lo delega, mi porterebbe a chiedermi quante e quali altre cose  potrebbe delegarmi...se poi la lego alla seconda, quella dei soldi...ecco, non sarei contenta, per niente. 
Cercherei di capire bene quello che pensa. 
Non sarebbe il primo che è convinto che il compito del maschio di casa sia portare a casa i soldi ed in quello esaurisce ogni cosa.
E siccome uno così lo lascio volentieri fuori dalla porta, farei in modo di accertarmene. Se sono solo i soldi che contano, lo lascio a contarli...ma lontano da me

Ma..in che senso si rifiuta? E' una tua lettura, o lo ha proprio esplicitato? E in che termini? Riferendosi a quali cose?

Poi, mi sembra di ricordare che questa convivenza per voi fosse un esperimento..prendila così, anche con un po' di leggerezza...mica che se andate a convivere poi siete legati per l'eternità, no? E' una casa in affitto, vero?


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Settembre 2013)

grazie a tutti, siete stati preziosissimi come sempre!
alla fine gli ho "parlato".. virgolette perchè più che altro sono sclerata un pochino.. e adesso è tutto docile che si interessa a ogni cosa.. cerca di organizzarsi.. mi domanda come vanno i vari smistamenti di carte ecc..

non so, non mi pare di dover cantare vittoria. ho dovuto dirglielo perchè capisse. non ha senso, è una cosa che ci coinvolge alla pari. ma io metto 90 e lui mette 10.

ogni tanto mi domando come facciamo a stare insieme da 3 anni e passa e ancora non mi conosce, non si aspetta le mie reazioni. devo sempre spiegargliele. io so sempre come reagisce lui agli eventi. boh.

cmq lo so che non è definitivo, che  è un esperimento.. si siamo in affitto.. ma già così mi parte male come esperimento, direi. mi ha demoralizzata questa cosa. ho timore che mi deleghi tutto. come fa con sua madre. non si prenota nemmeno le visite dal medico da solo! capite??

cmq non è che si rifiuta di farle. non gli salta proprio per la testa che deve farle. perchè tanto le faccio io.

forse è anche il mio carattere che mi porta a sobbarcarmi di cose da fare. mi accade ovunque.. anche a lavoro.. c'è qualcosa che deve fare qualcun altro ma io ci metto meno? la faccio io.. 

e, per assurdo, non sono conosciuta per la mia gentilezza e bontà. anzi.

comunque il fatto che sia una prerogativa maschile non brillare sulle cose pratiche di questo tipo ho paura che sia vero. (per dirvi, sto affrontando anche un altro affitto.. l'ufficio a lavoro.. e quando ho detto al mio collega che anche li ci saranno le utenze da attaccare - non sono fissata, stavamo parlando di questo -  quello mi è caduto dal pero convinto che le facesse l'agenzia... non so, o vado in giro con il lanternino per trovarli così ingenui..... boh!)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, siete stati preziosissimi come sempre!
> alla fine gli ho "parlato".. virgolette perchè più che altro sono sclerata un pochino.. e adesso è tutto docile che si interessa a ogni cosa.. cerca di organizzarsi.. mi domanda come vanno i vari smistamenti di carte ecc..
> 
> non so, non mi pare di dover cantare vittoria. ho dovuto dirglielo perchè capisse. non ha senso, è una cosa che ci coinvolge alla pari. ma io metto 90 e lui mette 10.
> ...


Ho conosciuto trentenni che mangiavano le arance solo spremute. Ti sembra che si possa fare la fatica di sbucciare un'arancia, di staccare gli spicchi e masticarla? Oh magari c'è anche qualche semino da sputare. La mammetta gli ha sempre fatto la spremutina. 
Ma se gli dici di no, ha le manine e si sciula! E' così per tutto.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, siete stati preziosissimi come sempre!
> alla fine gli ho "parlato".. virgolette perchè più che altro sono sclerata un pochino.. e adesso è tutto docile che si interessa a ogni cosa.. cerca di organizzarsi.. mi domanda come vanno i vari smistamenti di carte ecc..
> 
> non so, non mi pare di dover cantare vittoria. ho dovuto dirglielo perchè capisse. non ha senso, è una cosa che ci coinvolge alla pari. ma io metto 90 e lui mette 10.
> ...


prendi atto di aver trovato il classico bamboccione e di doverlo educare da zero come se avessi un pupo di 6 anni tra le mani.

se:

tu avrai la pazienza di spiegargli che il mondo non va come pensa lui
lui avrà l'umiltà e la voglia di imparare

beh....con il tempo troverete un vostro equilibrio.

sennò trovati un amante col pallino del bricolage e luilì lascialo nel suo mondo ovattato


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, siete stati preziosissimi come sempre!
> alla fine gli ho "parlato".. virgolette perchè più che altro sono sclerata un pochino.. e adesso è tutto docile che si interessa a ogni cosa.. cerca di organizzarsi.. mi domanda come vanno i vari smistamenti di carte ecc..
> 
> non so, non mi pare di dover cantare vittoria. ho dovuto dirglielo perchè capisse. non ha senso, è una cosa che ci coinvolge alla pari. ma io metto 90 e lui mette 10.
> ...


Io con vorrei disilluderti tesoro ma temo che cambierà un pochino-ino-ino (forse) nei momenti in cui lo sgriderai poi temo il suo carattere o meglio la sua pigrizia prenderà il sopravvento ... Prova ad amare anche i suoi difetti e tieniti sempre a portata di mano una padella :mrgreenuò sempre servire :carneval:


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Settembre 2013)

ma è incredibile come riesce a mascherare queste sue incapacità. perchè non te lo aspetti che sia in viziatone.. non è il classico tipo che ha vissuto sempre con la madre.. ha lavorato per 4 anni via da casa..e fa un lavoro molto pratico. però, se ci penso, con il lavoro che fa non si è mai imbattuto con la quotidianità. perchè dove lavorava gli offrivano vitto, alloggio, pulizia della stanza ecc.... io credo che lui sia convinto che la quotidianità corrisponda nel trovare tutto fatto. perchè sia stando in famiglia che stando fuori, è questo che ha trovato.

la migliore è stata l'altro giorno quando la madre mi ha guardata felice e mi fa: aaaaah finalmente gliele lavi tu le divise di lavoro! (ma non le è mai passato per la testa di farglielo fare a lui?)
cavolo mi pare di cadere nei luoghi comuni a fare certi discorsi.. saranno triti e ritriti di sicuro... 

poi nei prossimi mesi vi aggiorno e vi racconto se gli tocca andare a lavorare nudo o se si è lavato i vestiti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma è incredibile come riesce a mascherare queste sue incapacità. perchè non te lo aspetti che sia in viziatone.. non è il classico tipo che ha vissuto sempre con la madre.. ha lavorato per 4 anni via da casa..e fa un lavoro molto pratico. però, se ci penso, con il lavoro che fa non si è mai imbattuto con la quotidianità. perchè dove lavorava gli offrivano vitto, alloggio, pulizia della stanza ecc.... io credo che lui sia convinto che la quotidianità corrisponda nel trovare tutto fatto. perchè sia stando in famiglia che stando fuori, è questo che ha trovato.
> 
> la migliore è stata l'altro giorno quando la madre mi ha guardata felice e mi fa: aaaaah finalmente gliele lavi tu le divise di lavoro! (ma non le è mai passato per la testa di farglielo fare a lui?)
> cavolo mi pare di cadere nei luoghi comuni a fare certi discorsi.. saranno triti e ritriti di sicuro...
> ...


Ok


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te lo sei scelto te e, a casa mia, "chi è causa dei propri mali pianga se stesso"!
> 
> Sei ancora in tempo. O preferisci aspettare quando con la birra in mano seduto sul divano durante una inutile partita di calcio ti chiederà di non fare casino mentre gli stiri le camicie? (ed è una storia vera!)




Hahahahah!!!

Quando sfaccendavo per casa, dopo aver lavorato 10 ore, aver fatto la spesa, aver dormito poco, vedendomi andare in giro col secchio dell'acqua, sistemando i piatti, spazzando e stendendo il bucato, il mio ex mi diceva... "piccola lascia stare... finisci domani...."


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahah!!!
> 
> Quando sfaccendavo per casa, dopo aver lavorato 10 ore, aver fatto la spesa, aver dormito poco, vedendomi andare in giro col secchio dell'acqua, sistemando i piatti, spazzando e stendendo il bucato, il mio ex mi diceva... "piccola lascia stare... *finisci domani*...."


:confuso:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> :confuso:



Giuro!

Un altro tizio, questo però aveva la "scusante" di essere un vecchio Professore di 70 anni molto conscio di sè  incontro informale a casa sua con colleghi, dopo io ed altre studentesse ci apprestiamo a sistemare, e lui con fare magnanimo... "non vi preoccupate care ragazze, ci penso io... domani faccio venire mia moglie".


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> *grazie a tutti, siete stati preziosissimi come sempre!
> alla fine gli ho "parlato".. virgolette perchè più che altro sono sclerata un pochino.. e adesso è tutto docile che si interessa a ogni cosa.. cerca di organizzarsi.. mi domanda come vanno i vari smistamenti di carte ecc..
> 
> non so, non mi pare di dover cantare vittoria. ho dovuto dirglielo perchè capisse*. non ha senso, è una cosa che ci coinvolge alla pari. ma io metto 90 e lui mette 10.
> ...


Certo che hai dovuto dirglielo, per me è normale. Non tutti siamo abituati a fare certe cose, ad occuparcene...  a parte rare eccezioni, difficilmente troverai qualcuno che farà esattamente quello che tu speri faccia.
Il rapporto di coppia si basa anche sulla ricerca di questo delicato equilibrio.

Io quando sono andata a convivere ero molto giovane e, a parte studiare e lavorare, in casa non avevo mai fatto nulla, non sapevo nemmeno come girarmi. Ora posso dire di essere una persona che sa gestire una casa e due figli senza alcun aiuto e sono fiera di questo... ma quante liti per arrivarci!

Su certe cose, poi, mi sento ancora in alta marea. Nella gestione economica (bollette, assicurazioni, scadenze, rate...) ora che sono separata mi trovo spesso in difficoltà. E se non fosse per le sollecitazioni (chiamiamole così  ) del mio compagno e per la sua esperienza, io mi troverei ancora ad annaspare. E certo che lui mi scrolla, certo che mi dice di svegliarmi, a volte... e certo che abbiamo anche litigato. Piano piano imparo anche per questo.

Solo per dirti che in coppia non bisogna mai dare per scontato nulla e che a volte le discussioni e gli scleri non sono una sconfitta, ma un'occasione per spronarsi a vicenda, per capirsi meglio. Prendilo come un gioco di squadra: ci vuole comunque un po' di allenamento. L'importante è che ci sia la disponibilità a venirsi incontro. Se manca quella, comincia a preoccuparti


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Un altra.

Un ragazzo con cui dividevo l'appartamento. Un paperotto dolcissimo, un pulcino che era sempre stato sotto mamma chioccia. Pieno di buona volontà, ma completamente, completamente incapace di combinare qualcosa di sensato in casa.
Poveretto, dovevo dirgli come fare le cose ogni giorno, se provava a fare qualcosa di sua iniziativa mi trovavo disastri e dovevo fargli sistemare...

Tra le altre cose, gli spiego: "Paperotto, quando ti fai la doccia, dopo devi passare a terra lo spazzolone!"
Il giorno dopo, sento che va a farsi la doccia. Poi sento un curioso rumore... uno sfrush, sfrush, ma.. duro? sonoro?
Vado a sbirciare (la porta del bagno era socchiusa)
Paperotto stava passando lo spazzolone, con impegno, dedizione ed energia.

Ma senza straccio....

Ah sì l'avevo già raccontata mi sa, ma ci stava bene


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Sempre in quella casa, mista maschi e femmine, con giardino.
Vedo dei ratti che si arrampicano su un albero, lo dico agli altri, e vengo sommersa di prese per i fondelli.

"Sì... i giaguari abbiamo in giardino! hahahahh! "

nella notte, uno dei ragazzi rientra tardi, e... vede anche lui i ratti sugli alberi.

Si precipita nella nostra stanza (piena notte eh), ci scuote.. "svegliatevi! Svegliatevi! Ci sono i ratti sugli alberi! Sono attirati dalla spazzatura! Dobbiamo pulire in casa, la casa fa schifo!"

Ovviamente era quello che rognava di più a fare le pulizie


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non c'entra niente con l'argomento di questo sito.. ma c'entra con la vita di coppia. e io già in partenza non ce la faccio più!
> 
> la settimana prossima inizia la convivenza. e fino ad oggi ho fatto tutto io. tutto!
> 
> ...


la vedo male... anzi la vedo malissimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Sempre quel ragazzo -quello dei ratti, non Paperotto stellino dolce- aveva fatto il suo bucato tipo 15 giorni avanti, l'aveva steso in giardino, e tipo ci aveva piovuto su tre volte, senza contare insetti, foglie degli alberi, tutto quello che potete immaginare che cade dal cielo quando un uccellino si sente un pò appesantito.

Esce, io e una coinquilina siamo lì beate a prendere il sole.

"Io esco"

"ciao"

"... prendo in prestito la tua bici"

"ok"

"ah, me lo ritiri tu il bucato?"

"no!"

"ma... come no?!?!"

mai visto un essere umano più genuinamente costernato.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Ero nella casa nuova col mio ex da 6 mesi.

"dove sono i sacchetti per l'immondizia?"

Non si era mai trovato nella necessità di metterli lui. (Fessa io, eh!)


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Una volta una mia amica ha deciso di smettere di pulire l'appartamentino di suo moroso, e di vedere scientificamente come finiva.

Ha osservato che il suo uomo scavalcava e dribblava automaticamente le chiazze di unto muffoso per terra, registrate solo dal suo subconscio, perchè se invitato a guardare per terra, non ne rilevava la presenza.

Idem per le chiazze muffose nel lavandino.
Idem per quelle sul water.

Alla fine la mia amica ha ceduto e ha pulito tutto.

E il suo uomo non se ne è accorto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta una mia amica ha deciso di smettere di pulire l'appartamentino di suo moroso, e di vedere scientificamente come finiva.
> 
> Ha osservato che il suo uomo scavalcava e dribblava automaticamente le chiazze di unto muffoso per terra, registrate solo dal suo subconscio, perchè se invitato a guardare per terra, non ne rilevava la presenza.
> 
> ...


Conosci questo blog?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.matiseivista.com/2013/04/il-filo-non-ci-arriva-cronache-di.html


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Per onore di cronaca devo informarvi che esistono pure donne di uno sciattume colossale.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per onore di cronaca devo informarvi che esistono pure donne di uno sciattume colossale.



Verissimo.

La mia carissima e apprezzatissima amica Amelia :sonar:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta una mia amica ha deciso di smettere di pulire l'appartamentino di suo moroso, e di vedere scientificamente come finiva.
> 
> Ha osservato che il suo uomo scavalcava e dribblava automaticamente le chiazze di unto muffoso per terra, registrate solo dal suo subconscio, perchè se invitato a guardare per terra, non ne rilevava la presenza.
> 
> ...


Non fatico a crederlo 

Certi uomini riescono a vivere in condizioni igienico-sanitarie allarmanti senza battere ciglio


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per onore di cronaca devo informarvi che esistono pure donne di uno sciattume colossale.


Vero, ma non siamo noi :rotfl: Ti sentì in qualche modo colpito dalla storia di dimmidino ?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per onore di cronaca devo informarvi che esistono pure donne di uno sciattume colossale.


te pareva...alla fine...
sempre colpa delle donne.
alla fine...ma proprio alla fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, ma non siamo noi :rotfl: Ti sentì in qualche modo colpito dalla storia di dimmidino ?


Nah, sono autosufficiente da un fregaccio di tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> te pareva...alla fine...
> sempre colpa delle donne.
> alla fine...ma proprio alla fine.


Ciao amico, come te la passi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, sono autosufficiente da un fregaccio di tempo.


Così sì che acchiappi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così sì che acchiappi! :mrgreen:


Ah, e cucino pure da Dio. Non ci apro i thread scrivendo ingredienti a caso ed EVO ogni due parole che fa figo, però, comunque cucino davvero bene. E ta dà: sparecchio pure.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosci questo blog?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.matiseivista.com/2013/04/il-filo-non-ci-arriva-cronache-di.html


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e cucino pure da Dio. Non ci apro i thread scrivendo ingredienti a caso ed EVO ogni due parole che fa figo, però, comunque cucino davvero bene. E ta dà: sparecchio pure.


:sorpreso::uhoh::umiledue:


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao amico, come te la passi?


male, ma tu mi sembra che stai peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> :rotfl:


E' fantastica in tutte le sezioni.:up:


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e cucino pure da Dio. Non ci apro i thread scrivendo ingredienti a caso ed EVO ogni due parole che fa figo, però, comunque cucino davvero bene. E ta dà: sparecchio pure.


Lo sapevo assolutamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, sono autosufficiente da un fregaccio di tempo.


Ok


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e cucino pure da Dio. Non ci apro i thread scrivendo ingredienti a caso ed EVO ogni due parole che fa figo, però, comunque cucino davvero bene. E ta dà: sparecchio pure.


ciccio non ce lo con te...
però la domanda sorge spontanea...
fai pure la lavastoviglie?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo sapevo assolutamente.


Ma che ne sai tu di me, che provieni dalla lontana Mentana?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccio non cè lo con te...
> però la domanda sorge spontanea...
> fai pure la lavastoviglie?


Minchia se ne ho lavati di piatti. A mano.


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu di me, che provieni dalla lontana Mentana?


Sono molto lungimirante io, la vista è romana, e non di Mentana


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e cucino pure da Dio. Non ci apro i thread scrivendo ingredienti a caso ed EVO ogni due parole che fa figo, però, comunque cucino davvero bene. E ta dà: sparecchio pure.


a qualcuno fischieranno le orecchie


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia se ne ho lavati di piatti. A mano.


bravo...ti fa onore.
un *maschio alfa dominante* a tutto tondo.
più "tondo" che "tutto", ma mica si può avere sempre il meglio dalla vita.

amigos...ma hai letto le ultime?
feath...non scopicchia più con la moglie da un anno...
certo è dura...per lei.
che ne pensi, secondo me feath...nasconde qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono molto lungimirante io, la vista è romana, e non di Mentana


Passo Corese? Guidonia Montecelio? Tor Lupara? Vabbè, de Roma Roma.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passo Corese? Guidonia Montecelio? Tor Lupara? Vabbè, de Roma Roma.


le viste più belle sono solo dal giancolo.
Do you Know, *Gianicolo*?????? 

ci stà tutto,
le carceri, il patheon, l?altare, il fiume e mezza trastevere...
peccato che il vaticano sta dietro le spalle!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le viste più belle sono sono al giancolo.
> Do you Know, *Gianicolo*??????
> 
> ci stà tutto,
> ...


Ma da mò.


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passo Corese? Guidonia Montecelio? Tor Lupara? Vabbè, de Roma Roma.


'Mmazza quante ne sai! Ma il paese burino dove ancora operano patriarchi e giacciono antenati non e' ne' il primo, ne il secondo ne' il terzo che hai detto . Dai tetti della capitale pero' lo sguardo arriva molto in la'...e' un effetto ottico della citta' eterna.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> 'Mmazza quante ne sai! Ma il paese burino dove ancora operano patriarchi e giacciono antenati non e' ne' il primo, ne il secondo ne' il terzo che hai detto . Dai tetti della capitale pero' lo sguardo arriva molto in la'...e' un effetto ottico della citta' eterna.


Mmm. A' Signò, te nun sarai mica der frusinate?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> 'Mmazza quante ne sai! Ma il paese burino dove ancora operano patriarchi e giacciono antenati non e' ne' il primo, ne il secondo ne' il terzo che hai detto . Dai tetti della capitale pero' lo sguardo arriva molto in la'...e' un effetto ottico della citta' eterna.


vero.
dai tetti di Roma...arrivi fino a castelli romani...
dopo la basilica di San Giovanni,
abbracci tutto.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahah!!!
> 
> Quando sfaccendavo per casa, dopo aver lavorato 10 ore, aver fatto la spesa, aver dormito poco, vedendomi andare in giro col secchio dell'acqua, sistemando i piatti, spazzando e stendendo il bucato, il mio ex mi diceva...* "piccola lascia stare... finisci domani...."*


:rotfl:

ma dai, in fondo è facile, un po' di psicologia, orsù!
il mio convivente ha smesso di chiedermi se per caso avevo qualcosa da fare, perchè io gli ho risposto più di una volta: no, nulla...
e lui: allora potresti...
ed io: ma mica ho finito!
le prime volte mi guardava interdetto:rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per onore di cronaca devo informarvi che esistono pure donne di uno sciattume colossale.



vabbè, dai, esistono le porte in casa, mica viviamo al colosseo
dopo una bella cena, chiudi la porta della cucina e ci si pensa il giorno dopo


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosci questo blog?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.matiseivista.com/2013/04/il-filo-non-ci-arriva-cronache-di.html



io ho beccato questo

http://duericcheporzioni.wordpress.com/


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ma dai, in fondo è facile, un po' di psicologia, orsù!
> il mio convivente ha smesso di chiedermi se per caso avevo qualcosa da fare, perchè io gli ho risposto più di una volta: no, nulla...
> ...


...il nulla impegna parecchio.
molto più del fare.
devi sempre stare a fare nulla.
dice il saggio.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...il nulla impegna parecchio.
> molto più del fare.
> devi sempre stare a fare nulla.
> dice il saggio.



ma io penso sempre, sono macinante:singleeye:, quindi in realtà non è vero che non faccio nulla
anche se in effetti sembra


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ho beccato questo
> 
> http://duericcheporzioni.wordpress.com/


Bello.
Però mi fa più ridere la zitella


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello.
> Però mi fa più ridere la zitella



ho guardato, grazie della segnalazione
è molto brava, e anche a me piace la moda
questa estate ho scopiazzato una gonna bianca di nina ricci, è venuta benino, anche se alla fine non ho messo la zip (quella del 3d sui misteri)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho guardato, grazie della segnalazione
> è molto brava, e anche a me piace la moda
> questa estate ho scopiazzato una gonna bianca di nina ricci, è venuta benino, anche se alla fine non ho messo la zip (quella del 3d sui misteri)


I consigli di moda sono interessanti, soprattutto per gli inviti ai matrimoni.
Quello che fa più ridere sono i racconti delle uscite con vari uomini. Quello dell'uscita sui navigli coi tacchi è fantastica:sonar:


----------



## dimmidinò (27 Settembre 2013)

dopo aver letto le storie di Nausicaa non so se ridere o piangere...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> dopo aver letto le storie di Nausicaa non so se ridere o piangere...



il mio ex era terribile...abituato dalla madre ad esser servito anche per mettersi le creme nel culo... E non è un modo di dire....

Il mio attuale ragazzo da quello k leggo è meglio che me lo sposo... Cucina da sempre perché la mamma lavora e cucina anche per lei...in casa riordina,sa fare il bucato, spazza spesso e odia lo sporco e il disordine...i suoi erano partiti e io abituata col mio ex prima che tornassero volevo pulire tutto e lui"hey ferma ferma si fa insieme,siamo una coppia tu sei la mia donna non una colf.." da lì il mio amore per lui è cresciuto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> il mio ex era terribile...abituato dalla madre ad esser servito anche per mettersi le creme nel culo... E non è un modo di dire....
> 
> Il mio attuale ragazzo da quello k leggo è meglio che me lo sposo... Cucina da sempre perché la mamma lavora e cucina anche per lei...in casa riordina,sa fare il bucato, spazza spesso e odia lo sporco e il disordine...i suoi erano partiti e io abituata col mio ex prima che tornassero volevo pulire tutto e lui"hey ferma ferma si fa insieme,siamo una coppia tu sei la mia donna non una colf.." da lì il mio amore per lui è cresciuto


Uno su 1 milione. Sposa!


----------

